# Atv bikes



## mickymac (May 30, 2012)

Am wondering about the legalities of riding a quad bike on the streets of Phuket? I am thinking if of buying a quad for use while living on the island rather than using a scooter or car. Any thoughts?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ this has been mentioned in recent years on other forums - you 
- cannot register
- cannot therefore get registration plate or green book
- cannot insure
- cannot legally drive on public road

Try the motor vehicle registration place at Saphan Hin for the local authority opinion.

just my opinion: 
I think there are enough hazards on the roads, Phuket and elsewhere, without adding another cumbersome soft-tyred slow vehicle to mainstream traffic. 
Fitted with inadequate lights, any indicators? If one could be registered you'd then be able to drive it on the open road as well. No thanks!


----------

